# (Drake Guitar) 71 Gibson Goldtop Deluxe



## sodapop

Have no idea wth is going on here...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Guitarzan68

I was about to post this too. What the hell, right?! What a joke 😂😂😂


----------



## Chito

A guitar that drake played around with, for $100k. Are there really stupid people who would buy this? LOL


----------



## Budda

Chito said:


> LOL A guitar that drake played around with, for $100k. Are there really stupid people who would buy this? LOL


There may be collectors.


----------



## Diablo

Budda said:


> There may be collectors.


I would love to see the Venn diagram of buyers of $100k collector guitars and Drake fans.

maybe she has an extra $100k









the big issue really is that Drake isn’t known for his guitar work nor is there much of a connection between his music and guitars. It may as well be his garden hose.


not everything a celeb touches turns to gold.
Chris Browns ugly Lamborghini had a hard time selling for market value a few years ago.
I considered buying it myself at the time and I hate the guy but the car was potentially a good deal.


https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/chris-brown-sold-tupac-lyric-lamborghini-gallardo-133058963.html


----------



## Budda

It would definitely sell faster if it was actually Drake selling it (and maybe for $100k too).


----------



## Diablo

Budda said:


> It would definitely sell faster if it was actually Drake selling it (and maybe for $100k too).


Maybe at a high profile charity auction where you have all the right people in the room, perhaps some of his friends.

but as is, I bet if you check back with this guy in 6 months he still has it or sold at 1/10 his current ask.

lots of guitars played by famous musicians that sell for much less a premium than this. Even on this site.

Kijiji is a joke for something like this and has sketchy written all over it.


----------



## Budda

Diablo said:


> Maybe at a high profile charity auction where you have all the right people in the room, perhaps some of his friends.
> 
> but as is, I bet if you check back with this guy in 6 months he still has it or sold at 1/10 his current ask.


100%. What is the market value on a '71 GT anyway? (Yes I'm too lazy to check haha)


----------



## colchar

Nice thought process - this half assed rap idiot touched this so it is worth $100,000.


----------



## brokentoes

Seems legit lol

I guess the GT playing Dad was more attached to the shitter.


----------



## sodapop

1970 goldtop NOT touched by Drake in any way...









❌SOLD❌ Gibson Les Paul Deluxe GoldTop, 1970


Built from 1969 to 1985, the Gibson Les Paul Deluxe was a renaming of the Les Paul Standard, but used the original P-90 body route.




www.12fret.com


----------



## sodapop

1969 Goldtop NOT touched by Drake...









❌SOLD❌ Gibson Les Paul Deluxe Goldtop, 1969


The Gibson Les Paul Deluxe was built from late 1968 to 1985, and used an original style body layout - the pickup cavities reflect the use of P90 pickups.




www.12fret.com




[/QUOTE]


----------



## 2manyGuitars

To me, the Drake connection would likely make me pay _less_ for it.


----------



## laristotle

I sold a '62 Gretsch a little while back that was looked at by Greg Godovitz at the Elmira Guitar Show.
Had I been more keen ..


----------



## Stephenlouis

Says they fooled around in school a lot, maybe they never learned digit group separator function correctly.


----------



## skeetz

I just replied to this “poor damaged soul”. Enjoy.


----------



## butterknucket

The Drake association aside, I believe 69/70 Les Paul's had P90's (they were basically using up old parts), and the mini humbuckers didn't come into use until at least the early 70's.


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> I would love to see the Venn diagram of buyers of $100k collector guitars and Drake fans.
> 
> maybe she has an extra $100k
> View attachment 348266
> 
> 
> the big issue really is that Drake isn’t known for his guitar work nor is there much of a connection between his music and guitars. It may as well be his garden hose.



Frankly, I don't hear much of a connection between Drake and music.

Without autotune any instrument he touches might as well be a garden hose.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Alan Small

poor Aubrey...


----------



## Roryfan

Now if that was Lil Wayne’s guitar....


----------



## laristotle

lol


----------



## Milkman

Roryfan said:


> Now if that was Lil Wayne’s guitar....


Or that guy from Limp Bizkit


----------



## sodapop

Or Nick Jonas...


----------



## vadsy

seems like poor taste to tear down other artists,.. be it rappers, painters or guitar players, that may not be as successful or popular as some of us on this forum.


----------



## laristotle

sodapop said:


> Or Nick Jonas...


----------



## colchar

The seller also doesn't seem to realize that having a picture of that hack Drake playing the guitar isn't proof of anything, a picture of him playing the guitar and showing the serial number would be required.


----------



## gtrguy

Wow, I can’t believe how much you guys care about this! LOL


----------



## Diablo

gtrguy said:


> Wow, I can’t believe how much you guys care about this! LOL


slow news day(s) and cold weather.


----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> lol


Wow!,... awesome!,... I'll start working on that pronto,... just let me clear the table of all this Duane Allman, Dickey Betts, Eric Johnson, Jesse Ed Davis, Freddie King, Albert King, Albert Collins, Elmore James, Chuck Berry, Lightnin' Hopkins, Ken' Mo' and Robert Johnson nonsense I've been working on.

Has anyone seen that bar they used to have to set the level of excellence?,... or is it,...⚰.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Midnight Rider said:


> Wow!,... awesome!,... I'll start working on that pronto,... just let me clear the table of all this Duane Allman, Dickey Betts, Eric Johnson, Jesse Ed Davis, Freddie King, Albert King, Albert Collins, Elmore James, Chuck Berry, Lightnin' Hopkins, Ken' Mo' and Robert Johnson nonsense I've been working on.
> 
> Has anyone seen that bar they used to have to set the level of excellence?,... or is it,...⚰.
> View attachment 377714


At the risk of sounding like the old guy shaking his fists at the clouds, guys like Drake, Kanye and the weekend, would be exposed very quickly as musical trash without autotune or similar. Mili Vanilli was what used to happen when you had someone with no musical talent who you wanted to make into a star.

Now you just turn on the autotune and use the word genius.

Pathetic really.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Milkman said:


> At the risk of sounding like the old guy shaking his fists at the clouds, guys like Drake, Kanye and the weekend, would be exposed very quickly as musical trash without autotune or similar. Mili Vanilli was what used to happen when you had someone with no musical talent who you wanted to make into a star.
> 
> Now you just turn on the autotune and use the word genius.
> 
> Pathetic really.


Agreed,... don't have 'Autotune' hardware or software in my studio. I refuse to use it and have passed on taking money from potential clients who are adamant on using during the recording process. I politely decline and direct them to a studio owner who will fulfill their needs,... no hard feelings.

If your singer can't sing in decent pitch,... find another vocalist. I have recorded songs of my own and tried to sing on certain tracks that were to well out of my vocal range. So, instead of pulling out the 'Autotune' I go the smart way and ask or hire a well trained vocalist to sing on the track using their natural born 'Autotune',... works every time in the studio or at a live venue,... go figure!


----------



## colchar

sodapop said:


> Or Nick Jonas...



Compared to L'il Wayne, he's Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------

